

Haskell refactoring technique: make it compile by making it undefined  - tphyahoo
http://blog.patch-tag.com/2009/10/26/haskell-refactoring-technique-make-it-compile-by-making-it-undefined/

======
jerf
Hey, I've been looking for that, without even realizing it. My biggest pet
peeve with Haskell up to this point is that refactoring was painful again
(after so many years working with Perl), because you _had_ to propagate all
the type changes immediately to get it to compile. Even though I agree that
it's great that Haskell detects these problems and I agree I need to fix them
"eventually" (before release), it was making refactoring heavyweight enough to
bother me, even on relatively small codebases. (Besides, sometimes
refactorings turn out to be wrong, and I need to discover that _before_ fully
performing it.)

That's still not the whole story, I think, but it's a tool going in the
toolbox.

------
tphyahoo
Wherein a naughty house elf makes his package compile after discovering that
an ill-considered dependency makes it unusable on windows.

